# Ears Randomly Drooping



## Hibachi (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello,

This is my first time here 

A little over a month ago I acquired 2 chihuahuas. 1 was 9 -10 weeks old and the other was her mother who was suspected to be about 1 1/2 years old.

Last Wednesday or Thursday I noticed the mothers ears ( that have always been up) were suddenly droopy and she seemed sort of sad or depressed. She just wasn't acting her usual self. I ended up taking her to the vet yesterday as a precautionary, but they could not find anything wrong with her. She just got spayed a few weeks ago so the doctor said it could be due to hormones, but it was just a guess.

She is eating and drinking normally so I'm not sure what is up, but I find it weird how her ears randomly started to droop.













I've heard things about teething, but since she is about 1 1/2 I don't think that's the case. Does anyone have any experience with this? Thanks for your responses.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Is her puppy still nursing at all? Lack of calcium can cause the ears to droop also. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness! She sure is a sweetie pie!! I really don't have an answer just wanted to say how adorable.


----------



## Hibachi (Sep 24, 2013)

LadyDevlyn said:


> Is her puppy still nursing at all? Lack of calcium can cause the ears to droop also.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The puppy has not nursed since we got her in august.


----------

